# FMA Practitioners Shot to Death



## guro_abon (Sep 14, 2006)

To all FMA Brothers and Sisters, I receive this Text or SMS message from Ms. Ginalyn Relos, just want to let you know and try to help.


" To all members andOfficers of FMA. Please help our Collegue Joel Oliveros, Instructors of Mink Mongoose under Dekiti Tirsia Siradas had been shot to Death by holdapers. We are appealing to everybody to Help our collegue for his Burial expenses, Thanks and more Power. This is Master Celso Sandigan Thanks."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2006)

My heart goes out to the family and friends. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 14, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 14, 2006)

.:asian:


----------

